# What's your cars current mileage?



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Mine, a *2012 (12 plate) Volkswagen Golf 1.4 TSI (122) 'Match' 3dr* has *13,516* miles on it.

It was delivered to me brand new on 24/7/12 with only 10miles on it.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Bought it in August with 32k, currently on 37k.


----------



## Captain Pugwash (Mar 23, 2011)

1996 just went to 40.000


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just bought a 57 plate focus tdci with 57k in it


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

98 Puma with 70k


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

2003 Mini Cooper S (R53) with just over 74K on the clock

...I wouldn't mind the mileage as much but managed to put 21k on the clock within 18 month of ownership


----------



## Avnt (Dec 5, 2013)

A4 estate 100k. Put 10k on since april


----------



## eloyluised (Jan 7, 2014)

2013 308 peugeot 9k since august


----------



## eloyluised (Jan 7, 2014)

Kilometers


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

2004 Ford Mondeo TDCI with 113, 000 miles on it. (had 54k on it when I bought it in 2010).


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Citroën DS3, got brand new exactly 16 months ago today on 12/9/12, making it a '62 plate; currently on 37k miles.


----------



## Mark70 (Oct 13, 2013)

XC70 bought new March 09 73k. Love the car and hope to run it to at least 140k miles


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

2006 Megane 225 has 3,250 miles.

2010 Twingo Gordini 133 has1,100 miles.

2003 Clio 172 has 65,000 miles.

I really don't do a lot of driving and sadly don't get a lot of time to drive the. Wouldn't want to sell up though.


----------



## tigercub (Jan 1, 2014)

2011 mini Jcw 7,000


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

2000W Prelude, ticked over to 82k this week.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

M/Yr 2014 63-plate Volkswagen Golf 1.4TSI 122PS DSG, 603 miles.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

2002 Golf 1.8T bought in September 2012 currently on 85k was on 74k when I got it.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

06 Octavia VRS 2.0TFSi,123K (owned 3.5 years)

1990 205 GTI, 120K (owned 19 years)

2007 Astra 1.8 Elite Auto, 52K (owned 6 years)

1992 Escort RS 2000, not sure of mileage....not looked at the clocks in about 2 years...whoops.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Mk1 Octavia facelift 110,600.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

07 plate Fiesta ST - just over 70k miles! Done 12k in it since i bought it in march 13.


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

07 plate Mercedes Vitosportx bought 2008 with 9000 and on 54000 now. Love it!:thumb:


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Work VW transporter 2012. 77,000 from new
Home Audi A3 S-Line 2009. 63,000 only had it 3 months


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

2008 57 plate Vectra SRi on 55k and 2003 3.0 X Type Jag on 79k, owned both around 4 years.


----------



## chummy325 (Jun 27, 2012)

bmw 325 07 52000 miles


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

2012 Vx Astra GTC bought Aug 2012 with 4 miles, now just over 49k!


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

2nd March 2011 Audi A1 brought new with single figure on the clock.
Now it has 22 & 1/2 k on the clock


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Citroën DS3, got brand new exactly 16 months ago today on 12/9/12, making it a '62 plate; currently on 37k miles.


:doublesho :doublesho

You must be a salesrep or something?!!

That's well high for a 62 plate!


----------



## gds (May 9, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> You must be a salesrep or something?!!
> 
> That's well high for a 62 plate!


My directors at work are similar. 62 plate 520d is on 40k and the other's 61 plate A6 is about to cross 100k. On 40k/year leases so entirely expected.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> :doublesho :doublesho
> 
> You must be a salesrep or something?!!
> 
> That's well high for a 62 plate!


I'm a financial fraud investigator and do around 5-600 miles a week around the North West.

My circuit has now been extended to include Carlisle and Workington so from my start point of Bury that's going to mean higher miles munched up and down the M6 each week😢


----------



## Barney Boy (Feb 12, 2013)

07 Mini Cooper S.Bought October 12 with 14k.Now on 17.5k.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

15month old A1 62 plate 5340


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

2011/61 Freelander 2 - 28k


----------



## JimboRRS (Mar 29, 2010)

2004 VW Beetle......14,200 miles (wifes car)
2010 XK Jaguar.......29800 miles (my car)
1976 Series 3 SWB Landrover 56,000! probably 3rd time round! (Dogs car)


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

Clio GT bought new in Oct 09 just hit 40k.
Citroen C8, eBay special on 140k
Cayman S on 34k. Bought last July with 30600.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

58 plate 1 series - 29,009


----------



## Samba1360 (Jun 3, 2012)

My company Grand Scenic 14 months old = 43,867.

My 1983 Talbot Samba Cabriolet = 4,635.

Peugeot 508sw 10 months old = 12,000.

Ford Puma 14 years old = 103.000 ish.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

02 focus. Had 120.000 when I got it, now on 151,900


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

E250 is 11 months old, currently at 60,250 miles.


----------



## Corfate (Dec 23, 2013)

07 Pug 207, Bought October 2012 with 35k, now nearing 62k


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

BMW E93 320d convertible, 2008 and 56k just from driving to Aberdeen and back to the North East:driver:


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Mazda 6 2.0 Takuya. First reg May 2012. -so its a 12 plate.
I bought it last june with 7300 miles on the clock, its now sitting at 15470.

Mike


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

1994 jag XJ6 = 183,000
1998 Jag XK8 - 93,000
1999 Ford Cougar 121,000

Paula


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

A4 Black Edition. Bought in June 13. 3900 miles


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

2001 honda accord 53k


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

1998 
275000 and still going strong.


----------



## ken m sport (Aug 5, 2007)

2 year old BMW 1 series 67k, good job it's a company car...


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

58 plate corsa d- 65000 miles 

Work done- 2 water pumps, timing chain, head gasket, a/c compressor doesn't work, throttle body's about to pack in, coolant bottle and cap, inlet manifold, and just the usual serive work. ........thankfully getting rid of it this week! Never buy a corsa 


Girlfriends new grande punto - 58plate 18005 miles 



Then some skodas in my work are on 10 plate and at 360000miles 
Or the 08 plate buses at just over 1 million miles


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

My daughter has Peugeot 206 on 03 plate 160000 miles still going strong


----------



## mt8 (Jan 7, 2011)

2010 60 plate vw polo with 21,000 on the clock.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow great info for a car thief car type , age and millage, and if any faults soon they will be able to supply a history with them:doublesho


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

2013 Ford Fiesta, brought it brand new in May 2013 and ive just gone over 4.5k


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

61 Plate Yaris SR bought from new in 2011 just about to click over to 15900 miles.

Davy


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

13 plate Freelander 2, bought new in April already 13k clocked up.


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

1996 Saab 9000 Aero - 220,000


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

1980 Porsche 911SC bought 2007 126,000 showing, now 173,000
2001 Mercedes CLK 230K Elegance Cabriolet bought May 71,000 now 74,000
2004 Peugeot 407sw 2.0 HDi bought October on 73,000 now 77,000
2001 BMW X5 bought 2 weeks ago, on and still on 136,000 ish

Until October I had a Vectra on an 09 (58 plate) and on the day I sold it, this happened


----------



## Gary_LB (Jan 4, 2014)

2013 BMW M135i bought end of September now has 2062 miles on the clock


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

2008 Clio 1.2 TCE, bought Feb 2009 with 12k now on 43k. been doing a few more miles recently but average is just over 6k PA


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Early 2008 Volvo C30 2.0 SE Sport, done 85k when I bought in June 2012, now just ticked over to 106k.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

2000 clio rsi 1.6 16v done 21,204 miles since 13/04/2013.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Mk2 Jetta 1990 1.6 td with a mere 320,000 mile on it

and a R32 skyline 1993 with 210,000 kms  two high milage cars there lol


----------



## Scottien (Jan 3, 2006)

10.5k March 2013


----------



## DebbieOCD (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a little 2001 (51) Vauxhall Corsa 1.2, my dad bought me it with 58k on the clock, I've owned it 5 and a half years and it now has 124k and still runs spot on


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

2004 Focus TDCI Sport currently on 60,625 miles.


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

38001 in 3 years 8 months


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

2005 330d touring, 100,000:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just changed my car 2 weeks ago, so only 650 miles.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

1996 e36 318is coupe coming up to 150k


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

5K March 2013 Audi A6 (3rd one now lol)


----------

